# Lafarge Joint Compound?



## NH Drywall (May 27, 2008)

A contractor we're going to be working for asked us if it was ok to supply the job with boxes of Lafarge joint compound. Has anyone used this brand? Any pro's or con's you can share with me?
--We typically use Gold Bond mid-weight (in a bucket)--

Thanks


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I have used it and it is standard stuff..be careful with the thinning if you run boxes..


----------

